# What happened to the chat room?



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

What happened to the TCF Chat room..?


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

After studying analytics for the site, we determined that the chat feature was very rarely (if ever) used, so we did not do the work of restoring it in the upgrade. Are you missing it?


----------

